# Wing Commander Jack Rose



## Big Don (Nov 11, 2009)

*Wing Commander Jack Rose *

* Wing Commander Jack Rose, who has died aged 92, flew Hurricane fighters during    the brief but hectic days of the Battle of France and returned to be shot    down during the Battle of Britain. After the war he had a distinguished    career with the Colonial Office.  *

Telegraph.co.uk EXCERPT


On May 14 1940 the German _Blitzkrieg_ broke through the Allied lines at    Sedan despite the efforts, and sacrifices, of the RAF light bomber forces.    The six fighter squadrons of the RAF component of the British Expeditionary    Force were hard pressed to keep the German bombers and their fighter escorts    from attacking British and French ground forces. Fighter reinforcements were    requested and Rose flew one of the Hurricanes sent to Merville to reinforce    No 3 Squadron. 
  He was in action immediately and on the 15th he shared in the destruction of a    Messerschmitt Bf 109 as the air battle reached its climax. For the next few    days the Hurricane squadrons operated at maximum intensity. During the    afternoon of the 18th Rose intercepted a lone Messerschmitt Bf 110 fighter    over Douai and shot it down. A few hours earlier, his elder brother Tommy,    of No 56 Squadron, had been shot down and killed in his Hurricane. 
 	  The following day Rose attacked a Heinkel 111 and closed to within a few yards    to shoot the bomber's port engine. Oil from the engine covered the    windscreen of his Hurricane so he climbed away, slowed the aircraft down to    almost stalling speed, loosened his harness, stood on his seat and leant out    of the cockpit in an attempt to clean the windscreen.
End Excerpt
He leaned OUT of the cockpit, while flying, in battle, to clean the windscreen. He was A BADASS.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 11, 2009)

.


----------



## FierySquidFace (Nov 12, 2009)

that's hardcore. :asian:


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 12, 2009)

Indeed.  It has often been said of the armed forces, particularly the army admittedly, that they are lions lead by donkeys.  The Wing Commander was one of those lions it seems.

Honour to him.


----------



## morph4me (Nov 12, 2009)

.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 12, 2009)

.


----------



## grydth (Nov 12, 2009)

Condolences to the Brits on the passing of this brave flier..... what's it tell you that so few had heard of him?


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 12, 2009)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 12, 2009)

Wing Commander Jack Rose CMG MBE DFC
Never forgotten.
Per Ardua Ad Astra.


----------



## shihansmurf (Nov 17, 2009)

:asian:

I'll enjoy meeting this man at Fiddler's Green.


Mark


----------



## searcher (Nov 20, 2009)

.


----------



## Tensei85 (Nov 26, 2009)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 27, 2009)

.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 27, 2009)

.


----------

